# DDC vers. SPS



## anni (13 August 2010)

Guten Tag. Ich würde gerne wissen, welchen Unterschied es zwischen einer DDC und einer SPS gibt. Danke schon mal im Vorraus für die Info.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (13 August 2010)

Wikipedia weiß alles ;-)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Digital_Control_-_Gebäudeautomation

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speicherprogrammierbare_Steuerung

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter...


----------



## MarkusP210 (17 August 2010)

... also eigentlich keinen!

Markus


----------

